# Bridgestone XO-4



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Neighbor lady rolls up on this bike this morning. I think it's pretty cool. What do you guys think it's worth?


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll give her $3.50 to keep riding it.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I kinda like it (of course  ) slap some different tires and a racier seat and HMMMMM!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

The 04's aren't worth what the 01's are...

Personally, I wouldn't pay $20 for it....but then again, I"m a total snob.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*cool bars*

19 bucks and a power bar wrapper


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

hollister said:


> 19 bucks and a power bar wrapper


Y'all are harsh.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Nat said:


> Y'all are harsh.


Not a collector bike. The real value is that it is in good shape should get used, will not bring a high selling price.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

shiggy said:


> Not a collector bike. The real value is that it is in good shape should get used, will not bring a high selling price.


A Power Bar _wrapper_! Not even the bar itself!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Nat said:


> A Power Bar _wrapper_! Not even the bar itself!


$19 _AND_ a Powerbar wrapper. Invaluable if you slash a tire sidewall!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*to quote crconsulting*



Nat said:


> Y'all are harsh.


we eat our young


----------

